# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Best AOE farming spot in MoP? (leveling)

## proffzetmedz

Hey!
Have looking in many many thread's but never found a good place, atlest not that I have found..
Can someone help me to find 
A AoE to lvl 85-90 
what is the best farming spot in MoP?

Got DK, Rogue,Druid,shaman that Im going to AOE with so dont take to heavy AOE spots, I dont want to die! 
If u know writh like this
"good spot in lvl 85-66 **Link**"
"good spot in lvl 86-67 **link**
etc...

+ if mobs can drop cloth

Thanks!

----------


## Winsane

Not that this is very relevant to this post, but this guy leaks stuff from this forum to the Swedish forum Fragbite - Den svenska sidan fr allt om Counter-Strike och lite till , without giving any credit at all.

----------


## Hackerio

> Not that this is very relevant to this post, but this guy leaks stuff from this forum to the Swedish forum Fragbite - Den svenska sidan fr allt om Counter-Strike och lite till , without giving any credit at all.


link lol ?

----------


## Winsane

> link lol ?


Fragbite.se - Forum: HETA tips @ World Of Warcraft

It's mostly in swedish though, and he has edited several posts now that contained exploits ect.

----------


## nollienick

This might be a necro, but The Imperial Grannry below Halfhill, has alot of level 85 mobs, that which upon killing give a 5% damage and movement bonus. Great for melee champs. Another spot is the Pools of Purity, located North west of Halfhill, this has alot of level 85-87 Turtles with ~125k hp that respawn at a really fast rate.

----------

